# What is at the bottom of our garden



## soundman

I bought a "Nature Camera" from Lidl some weeks ago and the other night this is what it caught.

Any ideas?


----------



## delawaredandy

The beast of Dartmoor :lol:


----------



## soundman

delawaredandy said:


> The beast of Dartmoor :lol:


That's a fair trek to Yorkshire!


----------



## 100127

Looks like a fox.


----------



## 113016

Looks like a fox to me.
We get them regularly, along with squirrels, frogs, tadpoles, birds, snails, slugs worms, spiders, and all sorts of insects.
We even get cats :evil: Far too many, they seem to think they own the place :evil: 
Think I'll start a zoo :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose

Definitely a fox, I would say?


----------



## 113016

Oh, and we get the flying rats :lol: pigeons! :evil:


----------



## hogan

We have seen. Hoopoes snakes spiders rats mice wild dogs wild boar and general un recognisable biting things. We don't go down there much !


----------

